# TRC Trial



## yelm labs (Mar 18, 2004)

Our trial will hold the open and derby water at the Island / Wagner property and the Am and Qual water at Pat Little's. One or more stakes may start at the Schuber Road property so check the signs. The weather will be nice! Good Luck to all.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info Marion.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any info on the Open?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Open callbacks to second series: 1,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,31,33,34,36,37,38,40,41,42,43,44,45,48,49,50,51,52,53,55,58. Unofficial of course. Should be 42 dogs.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Qualifying call backs to water blind: 1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,11,22,25,30,32.

13 dogs


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks John for the Open callbacks. Good luck to all.


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

What's the chance that the Derby starts today if they only got thru one series of the Open yesterday?


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

The derby is at the island property behind the Chevron. Currently foggy!


----------



## MikeGriffin (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats to Jim Gonia and Alex "The Kid" Drent and everyone else at McKenna Kennels for qual and back to back derby wins! I'm a happy client!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Mike, on Colt's back to back wins!

rita


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats to the "Kid" Alex Drent for winning the Q with Ranger and the derby with Colt both owned by Mike Griffin. Also to our Clients Ken Lee for his 3rd in the Am and Kirk Lillebo for his Jam. Brian Watson for his 3rd in the Q and Cynthia Tallman 3rd in the derby and Heinrich Kellogg RJ. Not to forget Jim and his Win with Ford in the open owner Pete Panarites. Ford has 30 Purina open points so far this year and is currently high point open dog! Jim also got jams in the open with Gracie owned by Ann Rauff and Magic Owned by Ken Lee.


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Great job Alex and congrats to Mike for Ranger & Colt having a big weekend!

Congrats to Penny's dad for another win and hope you all keep it up~~ Nice to see Jim getting in on the 1st place action with Alex


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Qualifying - Friday - 34 Entries Judges: Linda Harger & Brett Crow

#	Dog Name	Owner	Handler	Results
9	Baypoint's Shaq and Maddie's ChampionRANGER-OMG Mike Griffin	Jim Gonia/Alex Drent	1st
7	Zaniri's Fire Bear Joseph and Beverley Tecklenborg	Mark Akkola	2nd
2	watsons rigem n getem Brian Watson	Brian Watson/Jim Gonia	3rd
11	Mossy River's Split Infinitives Robert McFarlane M.D.	Jerry Patopea/Robert McFarlane	4th
22	No Limit Daze PAT Little	Jim Gonia	Res. Jam
30	Red Dirt's Gone With The Wind Larry Woodson	Jerry Patopea/Larry Woodson/Jane Patopea	Jam



Congrats to all the places and the winner!

Good job Mark and Bear! QAA!!


----------

